# Japanese saws



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

My sister gave me a $50 gift cert. from Lee Valley. I know this will get me kicked out of the club but I am having trouble deciding on what to spend it on. I have most of what I need in my shop. What I don't is because it is pretty expensive.

I have been thinking about a Japanese saw. I have a couple of dovetails saws but they are not good for many things I need to do, especially when trying to trim some things on a boat. So what it s a good all around saw for general cutting? Most cuts are cross cuts and sometimes but not often a rip cut.

I have been looking at the traditional Ryoba or perhaps their Japanese plywood saw. So what can you tell me about these?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Kudzu said:


> ...I have been looking at the traditional Ryoba or perhaps their Japanese plywood saw. So what can you tell me about these?


Well the japanese saw that I know of would not be a great saw to cut plywood with. What is commonly refered to as a jap saw has a wide flexable blade with a long some what round handle. And is used to cut dovetails and trim/cut something flat with a surfice without scratching the surfice. If I have lost something in the translation please give a better discription. And if we are on the same page, I would say no shop in complete without a jap saw.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would not be without my "Japanese" saw. There is frequently a cut I need to make that just cannot be done with the power tools. I would look for a good general purpose saw. Do you have one of the woodworking stores in your area? If so I am sure a clerk there can give you a recommendation.

G


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

Untill you've had one hang'n around you don't know what you're missing ! I find uses I had'nt thought up yet every day ! Handy, handy, handy ! Everyone should have one hang'n up next to the Disstons. They don't mind. Another " right tool for the job". Need to slip a saw into a tight space and cut on the pull ? Need to cut a long, straight line or groove ? Sent my sister one and she loves it. AND with LV you can't go wrong with any of their's. All good stuff.


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

These two saws are indispensable in my shop.
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=50663&cat=1,42884

The flush cut is great for dowel or peg trimming. The dozuki is perfect in tight spaces. Don't hesitate...:thumbsup:


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. It's now just a matter of which one(s) to order.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I would get them both.
johnep


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I got one, a cheapie, for cutting dowels, and have 
found a hundred things to use it for.

Wouldn't leave home without it.


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

johnep said:


> I would get them both.
> johnep


I am looking at those two, but I am not sure that the one with the back on it is will cut deep enough. That bothers me so I am looking at some of the others.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is 3 differant jap type saws at Harbor Freight.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=39273
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=92599
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94722


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Handyman said:


> Here is 3 differant jap type saws at Harbor Freight.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=39273
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=92599
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94722



That's were I got mine. And as I said before, I love
it.


----------



## JayL (Jun 8, 2008)

This what I bought.

http://www.amazon.com/Shark-Corp-10...d_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1232100955&sr=8-1


----------



## lucky jason (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Z-saw will be better than others, you can see the specification of the whole range of Z-saw products in www.z-saw.co.uk good luck


----------

